# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  I cheated on my boyfriend in my dream!! Why?

## beyond_hope

Quick background: my boyfriend and I have been dating for 2 1/2 years (3 years in September).  We have a great relationship and want to move in with each other, but due to finances I cannot.  Last night, I had a dream that I cheated on him with on of his current roommates.  The bizarre thing is that the roommate that I had sex with in the dream, irritates the hell out of me and I have never been attracted to him.  

In the dream, the roommate pursued me and I even acknowledged that it would be wrong to cheat on my boyfriend.  However, his roommate convinced me that no one would find out.  After performing my act of cheating in my dream, I don't remember if I was very worried about it.  In fact, I think I was worried that he would find out, but not at what I had done.  Also, there was a random girl in the apartment that found a condom wrapper and asked if my boyfriend and I had left it lying around.  In the dream I said no, and lied directly to my boyfriend.  I woke up right about the time that my boyfriend was finding out what I had done. This is completely not me in real life in anyway, I am very against cheating.  

The dream felt so real and when I woke up I felt as though I really had cheated on my boyfriend.  I felt horrible all morning, just relieving how I had acted in the dream.  What concerns me is that I DO NOT believe in cheating.  I would rather break up with someone, rather than cheat on them.  So this dream really took me off guard.  I also don't understand why I am dreaming about cheating, when I am perfectly happy in my current relationship and even want to move in with him and move to another state with him in 2 years!  I am fully committed, which make this dream very hard to understand.  Also, the roommate is someone that I don't even like, or hang out with; we see each other in passing.  

Any suggestions of what this dream could me would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.

----------


## annsie

I felt that maybe you are trying to find a way in your subconcious mind to justify why you are not with your boyfriend right now. In waking life it finances but in the dreams it can be manifested as something else more tangible and visible than money itself. 

Is your boyfriend aware of your current financial situation?

To your subconcious mind, money should not be a strong enough reason to keep you away from the man you love and care for so much, so it has to create something else more "serious" to justify the fact that you two are not together. 

Maybe its time to really look at the financial situation and see if it can be overcome to allow you to be where your heart really wants to be.

----------


## Thyroid for guys

> To dream that you are cheating on your spouse, mate, fianc�, or significant other, suggests feelings of self-guilt and self-betrayal. You may have compromised  your beliefs or integrity and/or wasting your energy and time on fruitless endeavors. Alternatively, it  reflects the intensity of your sexual passion and exploring areas of your sexuality. It is actually a reaffirmation of your commitment. Furthermore, it is not uncommon  for people approaching a wedding to have dreams about erotic experiences with partners other than their intended spouses. Most likely, such dreams represent the newness of your sexual passion. It may also signify anxieties of changing your identity - that of a spouse.



Hope this helps :smiley:

----------


## Lëzen

I wouldn't worry about it. We all do things in our dreams from time to time that we know we would never, ever... EVER do in real life. And while we are doing those things in-dream, we sometimes have feelings about what we're doing that we would also never have in real life.

For example, I remember having a dream about murdering someone. And how did I feel in-dream as I was doing it? I felt good. It satisfied me. But now that I can look back on it from the perspective of my rational, waking brain, I can say that I would never murder anyone and that if I somehow did, I would _certainly_ not feel satisfied about it.

If you truly feel good in your relationship, you really have nothing... nothing at _all_... to worry about.  :smiley:

----------

